# Club Websites



## pbayani (Jul 24, 2007)

I am the website administrator for two pigeon clubs in the Southern California area. The San Diego Metro Pigeon Club website has been online for quite a few years going back to around 2000 with a short lapse when I was out of hobby. I will be rewriting the site using Dreamweaver in the near future. I had built it with Microsoft FrontPage now Expression Web.

I also recently rewrote the Los Angeles Pigeon Club website using the built in editor provided by GoDaddy. The program is Website Tonight, and is pretty simple to use yet provides a lot of functionality.

Drop by and sign our guest books.

Best regards,


Paul Bayani, Jr.
Website Administrator
San Diego Metro Pigeon Club
Los Angeles Pigeon Club


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

The websites look great Paul!!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice websites and you have a real talent for that as well as your arrangements of the different topics and really liked the touch of the different memorials on the second website---very nice....c.hert


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

The LAPC website is 100 percent improved. Very nice job. Joe


----------

